# brand new, need help PLEASE!



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

ok well, i have been diagnosed with A.D.D. (attention defecit disorder), while on medication for it, 3 days ago i drank 2 energy drinks ( monster energy drink, and lost energy drink), which i think have high amounts of caffien. Well i couldn't get to bed, i was shaking, my mind was racing, i didn't feel real. Now when I woke up, all of the shaking and everything was gone, but now I am feeling that i am less real.... sort of like how people are describing, i feel unattached to myself, like although i am feeling something, i'm not fully feeling it.... i was wondering if this is depersonalization, or derealization... or if i'm just scaring myself.. is it possible to have it for a short period of time?


----------



## HopeFloats (Dec 22, 2005)

It could definately be DR/DP. Do NOT obsess over it, try not to think about it and go on with your daily life as much as you can. I would suggest seeking a professional for help also -- totally up to you, but I would advise it, especially in the early stages.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

well i hope you're right, i hope it will get better, but it's been three days & i'm feeling somewhat the same, i can;t really tell if it's getting better. it's good to k ow that i'm not alone though. hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

Your gonna be O K 8)


----------

